# Where's Perry?



## buzzy (Feb 27, 2011)

I was following his postings a while back and didn't know if I missed his posting on the latest "Marriott" saga with Spinco.  Don't mean to stir the pot...just curious?


----------



## puckmanfl (Feb 27, 2011)

good evening...

you can follow the exploits of Perry at his very own website

www.mvci.timesharewizard.com

Perry recently returned from a Snowboard trip to Park City.  His current place of occupancy is at Maui...


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 27, 2011)

Perry can't post here in the Marriott forum.


----------



## CapriciousC (Feb 27, 2011)

This is apropos of nothing, but as the mother of a grade schooler, the title of this thread immediately made me think of Phineas and Ferb.  Darn that Disney Channel


----------



## mclyne (Feb 27, 2011)

wHY CAN'T PERRY POST HERE?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 27, 2011)

Caribgirl said:


> wHY CAN'T PERRY POST HERE?



He can't post here because of what is noted in post #2.

He still reads here all the time apparently and even has a thread on his site related to the goings on here on TUG.:hysterical:


----------



## saturn28 (Feb 27, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> 
> you can follow the exploits of Perry at his very own website
> 
> ...



I like Perry and thanks for the link to his Timeshare Forum.


----------



## saturn28 (Feb 27, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> He can't post here because of what is noted in post #2.
> 
> He still reads here all the time apparently and even has a thread on his site related to the goings on here on TUG.:hysterical:



Do you think Perry will be comenting on this thread in his weekly update.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 27, 2011)

saturn28 said:


> Do you think Perry will be comenting on this thread in his weekly update.



Who knows. I probably won't find out as I don't ever get over to his website. Today is probably only the second or third time I have checked it out.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 28, 2011)

I thought the reason for Perry's absence was that he couldn't put advertisements/links for his business in his posts. Drop the advertisements and I thought he'd be allowed to post.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 28, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> I thought the reason for Perry's absence was that he couldn't put advertisements/links for his business in his posts. Drop the advertisements and I thought he'd be allowed to post.



I guess after several times of being told to drop the advertisements and you don't, then it is the end of the road?


----------



## a1000monkeys (Feb 28, 2011)

CapriciousC said:


> This is apropos of nothing, but as the mother of a grade schooler, the title of this thread immediately made me think of Phineas and Ferb.  Darn that Disney Channel



Ditto.  "Hey, where's Perry?  Oh, there he is."  :rofl:


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 2, 2011)

Last Activity: March 1, 2011 12:20 PM
Last Post: July 7, 2010 01:08 PM
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/member.php?u=296


----------



## BobG7734 (Mar 2, 2011)

Who the heck is Perry???  I have been in this forum for quite some time and have never heard of him!  Is he some kind of masked marvel?


----------



## puckmanfl (Mar 2, 2011)

good afternoon...

pull up the "speculation" thread that started up on these parts around March 2010. Thsi was when the "rumors" of the DC program started. If you can stomach 2500 poss , you will get the idea...

good luck...

Perry is a polarizing figure, He invokes passion and emotions in his posts.  I find him to have a sharp wit and a "good read".  Funny too...  When you break through the sizzle, I believe there is some "steak" as well...


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 2, 2011)

It's sort of funny that Perry can't post due to "advertising" his commercial site but, it's OK to post his commercial web site address in threads such as this.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 2, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> It's sort of funny that Perry can't post due to "advertising" his commercial site but, it's OK to post his commercial web site address in threads such as this.


 
Yes, it is funny. And everytime one of these threads pop up to the top, it's more free advertisiing for his site! What can you do?  Only laugh...


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 2, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> Yes, it is funny. And everytime one of these threads pop up to the top, it's more free advertisiing for his site! What can you do?  Only laugh...



It's a wise man who gets others to do his work for him, even if he doesn't request it be done. Kinda reminds me of Huck Fin and white washing that fence.


----------



## larryallen (Mar 2, 2011)

When I first started posting here Perry was very helpful to me. It's too bad when boards like this lose valuable members like Perry. However, I understand there are rules. Maybe he'll come back with an alt.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 2, 2011)

larryallen said:


> When I first started posting here Perry was very helpful to me. It's too bad when boards like this lose valuable members like Perry. However, I understand there are rules. Maybe he'll come back with an alt.


 
Maybe he's one of us already, and we just don't realize it yet...


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 2, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> It's a wise man who gets others to do his work for him, even if he doesn't request it be done. Kinda reminds me of Huck Fin and white washing that fence.


 

Got a good laugh out of this one!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 2, 2011)

rcgrogan said:


> Who the heck is Perry???  I have been in this forum for quite some time and have never heard of him!  Is he some kind of masked marvel?



PerryM is legend:ignore: . Rules were created because of his actions. Ever wonder why you can't edit a your post after 48 hours, while most other vBulletin sites allow an unlimited time-frame? Well that is because of PerryM and his infamous Tower of Terror purchase. I am sure others more experienced with this specific thread can fill in the details.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 2, 2011)

*You Typed A Mouthful.*




dioxide45 said:


> PerryM is legend:ignore: . Rules were created because of his actions. Ever wonder why you can't edit a your post after 48 hours, while most other vBulletin sites allow an unlimited time-frame? Well that is because of PerryM and his infamous Tower of Terror purchase. I am sure others more experienced with this specific thread can fill in the details.


That pretty much covers it.  

Perry tried to cover his tracks on that discussion topic by erasing every entry he sent in, long after the fact.  Unfortunately for him, pertinent parts of his words were quoted in entries sent in by others & thus could not be erased.  

The TUG Grand Pro took a dim view of all that & ordered the software settings changed so that TUG-BBS entries can no longer be amended after 48 hours.  

Perry also loyally stuck up for ROFR.  Eventually, after much back & forth, he admitted that he likes ROFR mainly because it reduces the chance other people will be able to buy in for peanuts at a timeshare he bought for full freight -- not because he thinks ROFR keeps resale prices from going "too low."  By me, that's a refreshing piece of honesty on the subject. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 2, 2011)

AwayWeGo said:


> Perry also loyally stuck up for ROFR.  Eventually, after much back & forth, he admitted that he likes ROFR mainly because it reduces the chance other people will be able to buy in for peanuts at a timeshare he bought for full freight -- not because he thinks ROFR keeps resale prices from going "too low."  By me, that's a refreshing piece of honesty on the subject.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



How much are those Tower of Terror weeks selling for these days by the way? Guessing ROFR didn't help much.


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 2, 2011)

I have been posting and reading here for several years but I must have missed the "Towers of Terror" discussion.  What are the Towers of Terror????


----------



## GaryDouglas (Mar 3, 2011)

The Planet Hollywood Westgate towers, although I was walking by there today and there is only one tower...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 3, 2011)

*It Never Does.*




dioxide45 said:


> How much are those Tower of Terror weeks selling for these days by the way? Guessing ROFR didn't help much.


ROFR *=* ROFL. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## BobG7734 (Mar 3, 2011)

Now these are good posts...not like the doom and gloom of DC and Spinco.  Like KP, I still do not know who Perry is...is he Dave M in disguise?


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh I know who Perry is.  I don't know how you could have missed Perry on this board.  I just didn't know what the Towers of Terror were.  Could anyone provide a abbreviated summary of what the discussion concerning the Towers of Terror was about?


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 3, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> PerryM is legend:ignore: . Rules were created because of his actions. Ever wonder why you can't edit a your post after 48 hours, while most other vBulletin sites allow an unlimited time-frame? Well that is because of PerryM and his infamous Tower of Terror purchase. I am sure others more experienced with this specific thread can fill in the details.



That was the point when Perry lost most of his credibility with me. Claiming that buying into a Westgate property at developer pricing was a great deal and, that this was the #1 timeshare in the world pretty much convinced me he was more of a loose cannon the shrewd timeshare owner/investor.

He lost the rest of his credibility when he covered his tracks by deleting all his posts, preventing anyone from refering to them to point out what a foolish financial mistake he had made.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 3, 2011)

KathyPet said:


> Oh I know who Perry is.  I don't know how you could have missed Perry on this board.  I just didn't know what the Towers of Terror were.  Could anyone provide a abbreviated summary of what the discussion concerning the Towers of Terror was about?



Perry bought a four bedroom penthouse at full freight from the developer. He claimed it was the #1 timeshare in the world, that he'd hang onto this for a period of time then resell it for a profit and that he'd be able to rent his unit (or a portion of it) for a profit. He also originally claimed that this wouldn't be managed by Westgate. 

Problem #1: It's a Westgate property. He was fooled by a slick salesman telling lies.

Problem #2: Timeshare rentals must compete with cheap hotel rooms and with with guests who only want to spend 3 or 4 nights vs a full week.

Problem #3: Did he really ever think he'd get close to breaking even on a Westgate propety purchased directly from the developer? :hysterical: 

I could go on but, you get my drift. Of course this isn't exactly fair since Perry isn't here to defend himself but, really, how can you defend buying at developer pricing from Westgate? Sure he'd tell you how great his negotiation skills are and that he talked them down to a below market value price and how a manager and salesman got fired for giving him such a great price but, he told me what he paid and I still fell off my chair. IMHO he got suckered and got suckered good. 

At the time I thought time will tell. Right now, time is telling me he got took by a slick salesman. 

Oh yea, and that balcony he was going to sit out on on NYE and watch the Bellagio water fountain show.......never happened. Westgate, in true Westgate fashion, redesigned the project and eleminated the balcony. For that matter I still contend that the Planet Hollywood resort/casino is tall enough so as to block the view of the majority of the Bellagio fountains from the floor he'd be on. The timeshare penthouses aren't on the very top of the building but are on lower floors.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Mar 3, 2011)

I liked Perry and I miss him on these boards.

Nobody was better at handling sharp and pointed criticism better then Perry!  He was always a great read!


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 3, 2011)

Dang that Perry!  He's the reason I have OCD nightmares because three-day-old typos and spelling/grammar errors can't be corrected.  Being flat-out wrong about something, eh, I can deal with that - it happens to the best of TUGgers so there's no reason to think the rest of us should be immune.  But it drives me bonkers when I make spelling/grammar errors.  Absolutely bonkers.

I miss reading him, too.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 3, 2011)

*Nobody's Perfect.*

No need being too tough on Perry.  I doubt he's the only person on TUG-BBS whose timeshare assumptions & expectations didn't turn out exactly the way he was counting on. 

For example, our big bargain resale timeshare that we bought via eBay in 2003 lost so much of its sparkle (to us) that we gave it away in 2010. 

Not only that, our dinky & penny-ante eBay points timeshare that we bought in 2005 became such an albatross that we gladly deeded it back to the resort last year. 

The main difference between us & Perry in that respect is that when we crashed & burned, the spectacle was much less flamboyant.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Latravel (Mar 3, 2011)

Perry!  Come back!


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 3, 2011)

Well  I have certainly purchased my fair share of money losers from Marriott but at least I never claimed I got "such a deal"

THe only time I got close to coming out whole was just before the economy crashed when I decided to try to sell my MMC through Marriott resales.  At that time they were asking $21,000 for a platinum MMC so even after the 40% commission I would have made my original investment back.  I put my name on the list of owners interested in selling but never got to the top of the list before the economy tanked.  Is Marriott even operating a deeded week resale office any more????


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 3, 2011)

I think we should start a new thread entitled "HOW MUCH MONEY HAVE YOU LOST ON YOUR MARRIOTT TIMESHARE?"  We all tell what we paid for what location, season and view and the person who has lost the most $$$ (purchase price vs current resale value) gets a free T Shirt.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 3, 2011)

KathyPet said:


> I think we should start a new thread entitled "HOW MUCH MONEY HAVE YOU LOST ON YOUR MARRIOTT TIMESHARE?"  We all tell what we paid for what location, season and view and the person who has lost the most $$$ (purchase price vs current resale value) gets a free T Shirt.



My parents taught me that the surest way to make enemies is to talk specifics about money, politics and religion.  I'm not playing your game, no way!

(And don't worry about correcting your spelling mistakes on my account - it doesn't faze me when other people do it, the OCD only kicks in when I do it!  Man, that would be horrible, I'd never be able to read ANYTHING online.  I promise, I don't judge.   )


----------



## BobG7734 (Mar 3, 2011)

KP and others...you do not lose any money as long as you hold on to the TS...just like the stock market, you do not gain anything until you sell the stock.  So if you enjoy what you own, just enjoy it and do not worry about the economic value that you have in relation to anyone else.


----------



## mas (Mar 3, 2011)

rcgrogan said:


> KP and others...you do not lose any money as long as you hold on to the TS...



I like that idea...after buying three Marriott's, developer style, thinking like this makes me feel much better.  Unfortunately, unlike the stock market, I can't dollar cost average by buying from ebay, as I can't afford to add any more maint. fees to the four timeshares that I already own!  :ignore:


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 3, 2011)

I miss Perry on TUG too.  Also Steamboat Bill.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 3, 2011)

Geez, you mean the guy who called me a racist, and doesn't even know me, my background or my upbringing?  The guy who got booted off the DisBoards?  That Bill?  Good riddance and all that follows...

Fern



pwrshift said:


> I miss Perry on TUG too.  Also Steamboat Bill.


----------



## Latravel (Mar 3, 2011)

rcgrogan said:


> KP and others...you do not lose any money as long as you hold on to the TS...just like the stock market, you do not gain anything until you sell the stock.  So if you enjoy what you own, just enjoy it and do not worry about the economic value that you have in relation to anyone else.




Also, I think the longer you have your timeshare, the lower cost per vacation.  I think one of the main reasons we bought timeshares is because we reasoned we are pre-paying our vacations.  The more vacations we take, the lower our purchase price per vacation.  The thought is if you keep your timeshare long enough, you may come out ahead eventually.  

It's sort of like the stock market example above.  If you sell at this low time, you'll lose money but if you actually use your timeshare, overtime, it saves you money because the thinking is that you would have paid much more for vacations.

When I think of my timeshares in this way, I don't feel bad about the CURRENT worth of my timeshare since its worth comes from continual use and the savings over what I would have paid without my timeshare.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 4, 2011)

Latravel said:


> Also, I think the longer you have your timeshare, the lower cost per vacation.  I think one of the main reasons we bought timeshares is because we reasoned we are pre-paying our vacations.  The more vacations we take, the lower our purchase price per vacation.  The thought is if you keep your timeshare long enough, you may come out ahead eventually.
> 
> It's sort of like the stock market example above.  If you sell at this low time, you'll lose money but if you actually use your timeshare, overtime, it saves you money because the thinking is that you would have paid much more for vacations.
> 
> When I think of my timeshares in this way, I don't feel bad about the CURRENT worth of my timeshare since its worth comes from continual use and the savings over what I would have paid without my timeshare.



We've been timeshare owners since 1998. I know they sell the idea of pre-paying your vacation and it gets cheaper over time but, in all honesty, when I do the math, it's never really gotten any cheaper. I started looking at it as a vacation lifestyle and stopped trying to rationalize it in any monetary sort of way. Sort of like the difference between driving a Chevy Chevette or a brand new Caddy. Both will get you from point A to point B but, one gets you there with more room, style and comfort.


----------



## OldPantry (Mar 4, 2011)

Latravel said:


> Also, I think the longer you have your timeshare, the lower cost per vacation.  I think one of the main reasons we bought timeshares is because we reasoned we are pre-paying our vacations.  The more vacations we take, the lower our purchase price per vacation.  The thought is if you keep your timeshare long enough, you may come out ahead eventually.
> 
> It's sort of like the stock market example above.  If you sell at this low time, you'll lose money but if you actually use your timeshare, overtime, it saves you money because the thinking is that you would have paid much more for vacations.
> 
> When I think of my timeshares in this way, I don't feel bad about the CURRENT worth of my timeshare since its worth comes from continual use and the savings over what I would have paid without my timeshare.


Believe me, I'm sympathetic to the mental tricks we use to feel better about our ancient mistakes.  But, it IS important to avoid repeating them.  Arguing that our vacations get cheaper over time is another snare, I think.  Maintenance fees rise steadily, usually more than inflation.  And that money we spent, way back then, would have given us a pretty nice income stream along the way if "invested" differently.  The difference would undoubtedly have paid most, or all, of the cost of those lovely vacations.  And we would still have the principal.  So, that rationalization, while comforting, should never blind us to the fact that developer purchases were a bum deal.  I force myself to do the math, plot resale purchase strategies, and then wipe my mind clean when we head off for a lovely week at Ko Olina.  Maybe I'll trade 90 minutes of my time for a catamaran cruise on Marriott's dime.  I won't buy the points, though.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Mar 4, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> I miss Perry on TUG too.



Maybe this will help.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxC_fHx1qzg


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 4, 2011)

*Whoa!  Till Just Now I Never Made The Connection.*



Pens_Fan said:


> Maybe this will help.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxC_fHx1qzg







-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## wof45 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think we need to remember that time-sharing is a young person's game.

If you get one when you are young, and enjoy it for many years with your family, you are far ahead.

If you buy one late in life and then don't like the investment returns -- you have missed the point of TS.

To make things worse, we are in the worst recession in 70 years, so yes, resale prices are terrible, and yes, rentals are cheap, but was that true ten years ago, and will it be true ten years in the future?

We picked up a one bedroom fixed early August week on the beach in Brigantine for $1,000 with a MF of $600.  It is an hour away where even a casino day off the beach costs $200 per night -- so just what is wrong with TS?

Just change the numbers for a Marriott -- $1200 MF for a week that would cost $2400 per week to rent -- if you buy when you are young, use it every year and give it to your kids, what is there to complain about?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 4, 2011)

Clemson Fan said:


> I liked Perry and I miss him on these boards.
> 
> Nobody was better at handling sharp and pointed criticism better then Perry!  He was always a great read!



I don't know.  I think Carolinian is much better.


----------



## BobG7734 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great post wof45...i am of the opinion that you bought it for the value  when you did.  you cannot go back say I should have done, done it differrently.  some of these posts are so negative i think they may have  bought for investment purposes rather than enjoyment.

Still waiting for Dave M. to join us,


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 4, 2011)

wof45 said:


> I think we need to remember that time-sharing is a young person's game.
> 
> If you get one when you are young, and enjoy it for many years with your family, you are far ahead.
> 
> ...



I agree. We first bought in our early thirties.. We should be able to get 30-40 years of use out of our timeshares. That long term strategy will pay off well for us. If we had not bought until our fifties, the savings would be far less. Our only fault was not buying earlier.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 4, 2011)

*So That's My Problem.  Dang!*




wof45 said:


> I think we need to remember that time-sharing is a young person's game.


Shux, I'm 68 & didn't & I didn't get into timeshares till I was pushing 60. 

Live & learn, eh ? 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 4, 2011)

AwayWeGo said:


> Shux, I'm 68 & didn't & I didn't get into timeshares till I was pushing 60.
> 
> Live & learn, eh ?
> 
> ...



It isn't like you can go back and change things.


----------



## hotcoffee (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, this thread has strayed from the love/hate/where's Perry thread it started out as.

I will join with the timesharing is bad idea crowd.  You never truly come out ahead.  You just tie yourself down to taking expensive vacations more often so as to justify having "invested" the money.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 4, 2011)

*Truer Words Were Never Typed.*




dioxide45 said:


> It isn't like you can go back and change things.


I have just about completely given up on trying to improve the past. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 4, 2011)

*Is This A Great Country Or What ?*




hotcoffee said:


> Well, this thread has strayed from the love/hate/where's Perry thread it started out as.


That is fully in keeping with the hallowed TUG-BBS tradition of hijacking discussion topics willy-nilly.





hotcoffee said:


> I will join with the timesharing is bad idea crowd.  You never truly come out ahead.  You just tie yourself down to taking expensive vacations more often so as to justify having "invested" the money.


We got into it with the idea of getting luxury timeshare accommodations at (approximately) Motel 6 & Super 8 rates. 

So far, so good. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## hotcoffee (Mar 4, 2011)

AwayWeGo said:


> That is fully in keeping with the hallowed TUG-BBS tradition of hijacking discussion topics willy-nilly.




Well, when you have a topic as boring as "where's Perry", you gotta do something to liven it up a bit. . . .


----------



## wof45 (Mar 4, 2011)

hotcoffee said:


> Well, when you have a topic as boring as "where's Perry", you gotta do something to liven it up a bit. . . .



what do you expect wen there aren't clues like Carmen
and there isn't a picture like Waldo?


----------



## BobG7734 (Mar 4, 2011)

Again I ask...where is Dave M??!  He used to be a valuable contributor until he retired to Sun City (where ever that is)...we would like yout input to somehow end this endless discussion!


----------



## hotcoffee (Mar 4, 2011)

rcgrogan said:


> Again I ask...where is Dave M??!  He used to be a valuable contributor until he retired to Sun City (where ever that is)...we would like yout input to somehow end this endless discussion!



It hasn't reached 10 pages yet.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 4, 2011)

rcgrogan said:


> Again I ask...where is Dave M??!  He used to be a valuable contributor until he retired to Sun City (where ever that is)...we would like yout input to somehow end this endless discussion!



Dave provided a good explanation in this thread from last September. No need to answer to it again.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131058


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pens_Fan said:


> Maybe this will help.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxC_fHx1qzg


 

If that song doesn't bring Perry back to TUG, nothing will!!! :hysterical: 


Perry
You know you are TUG's best friend
Your more than just a passing trend
Your like a tree from a candy store
Oh Perry
We love you more than ice cream cakes
We love you more than bugs and snakes
We love you more than all things mentioned from before
Oh Perry
Your extraordinary
Your kinda short and hairy
The color of a blueberry
Yes Perry
So come home Perry
Come home perry
Come home​ 
Oh perry
I think its kinda scary
I can't find you any werey
It fills me with dispary
Oh Perry
Im alergic to dairy
Im gunna move to the Prairies
And change my name to Larry​ 
She change her name to Larry
So come home Perry
Come home Perry
Come Home
So come home Perry
Come home Perry
Come home​ 
Come home Perry
Come home​


----------



## buzzy (Mar 4, 2011)

*Thanks for answering!*



hotcoffee said:


> Well, when you have a topic as boring as "where's Perry", you gotta do something to liven it up a bit. . . .



Sorry I started the topic to those who became bored...I enjoyed reading all the answers....I was just having a curious moment and thought I would ask.  

  As the OP of this topic, I hate to go off subject but in the long run since we have a family of 5, timesharing was a good fit for us as this world is made for families of 4, however as to whether or not it was a breakeven venture, I couldn't say until our kids are grown.  

I think the only way to make it worth it is to whether or not you are able to get 2 for 1 by using our lockout but then again we are forced to pay for all the trimmings of the added vacation.  It is becoming a burden to choose a week that does not trample on the kids sports and school.  It was an issue we did not think of in the beginning.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 4, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> If that song doesn't bring Perry back to TUG, nothing will!!! :hysterical:
> 
> 
> Perry
> ...



Bravo!  Yay!     This is the first I've learned of Phineas and Ferb.  They remind me of Doug and Patty Mayonnaise.  Don't you just love how you never know WHAT you'll be learning on TUG?


----------



## IngridN (Mar 4, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> We've been timeshare owners since 1998. I know they sell the idea of pre-paying your vacation and it gets cheaper over time but, in all honesty, when I do the math, it's never really gotten any cheaper. I started looking at it as a vacation lifestyle and stopped trying to rationalize it in any monetary sort of way. Sort of like the difference between driving a Chevy Chevette or a brand new Caddy. Both will get you from point A to point B but, one gets you there with more room, style and comfort.



Yup, same here. But we knew it wasn't an investment and they were skewing the numbers to tell their story, not the whole truth...we were buying into a relaxing way of taking vacations! In hindsight, we could have saved a small fortune had we done our research and bought resale, but, 10 years later, would still be arguing that we really, really needed to find a way to take more relaxing vacations :rofl: . As most everyone else, we've made financial mistakes, but in all honesty, the extra 10s of thousands we've paid for our Marriott timeshares were the best mistakes we've ever made!

Ingrid


----------



## m61376 (Mar 5, 2011)

KathyPet said:


> I think we should start a new thread entitled "HOW MUCH MONEY HAVE YOU LOST ON YOUR MARRIOTT TIMESHARE?"  We all tell what we paid for what location, season and view and the person who has lost the most $$$ (purchase price vs current resale value) gets a free T Shirt.



Ahhh...but in true salesperson verbiage: "your memories are priceless!" :hysterical:  Seriously, though- rather than thinking how much you would have saved "if," think about whether you really think you overpaid for those memories. 

Personally, although we bought at great resale prices at the times we purchased (so my reference point is different), I think I can honestly say that there are memories which money couldn't buy, and I am 100% glad I bought when I did (actually- my only regret is that we didn't discover this earlier). I haven't regretted the perhaps 10K "lost" for a minute.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 5, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> That was the point when Perry lost most of his credibility with me. Claiming that buying into a Westgate property at developer pricing was a great deal and, that this was the #1 timeshare in the world pretty much convinced me he was more of a loose cannon the shrewd timeshare owner/investor.
> 
> He lost the rest of his credibility when he covered his tracks by deleting all his posts, preventing anyone from refering to them to point out what a foolish financial mistake he had made.



What did it for me, after the months of spent in the speculating thread going on and on about all the bad things that could potentially happen with a points based product, we saw a lot of it come to fruition in Marriott's current product. Not only did Perry love the new program, he called it very owner friendly. Now I agree that it works for some people, but overall it isn't overly owner friendly when you consider all legacy weeks, enrollees, and trust owners.

We later found out the reason that he loved it so much was because of other motives related to his new operation. He opted to enroll his single resale week at a cost of $1500.  The fee savings would take a long time to make up that outlay. Of course he was able to use points from his week along with the 800 points to get 5 nights in a studio in Maui, albeit an ocean front. Seems view was important to him even after all of his talk about being able to easily score Maui exchanges using his week or even parts of his lock off.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 5, 2011)

*NOT Perry.*



AwayWeGo said:


> -- hotlinked --​






-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## mas (Mar 5, 2011)

IngridN said:


> Yup, same here. But we knew it wasn't an investment and they were skewing the numbers to tell their story, not the whole truth...we were buying into a relaxing way of taking vacations! ... As most everyone else, we've made financial mistakes, but in all honesty, the extra 10s of thousands we've paid for our Marriott timeshares were the best mistakes we've ever made!
> 
> Ingrid



My feeling precisely.  

We listened to the DC pitch last week at Kauai Lagoons, the salesperson (Louis) was a nice enough guy, but he's obviously learned his kraft well.  He threw numbers out that would make your head spin, but when you stood back and looked at the presentation it quickly fell apart.  Two things he played up: 1) You need points to play in the new DC game; Legacy weeks ... need not apply.  2) He stated that Interval would soon be a thing of the past, yet halfway through the presentation he started spouting the advantages of II such as the great M to M trades; Not by using legacy weeks but how 1500 points would get you all these marvelous trades, and the cheap getaways.  

As for our T/S experiences, I've never been able to take advantage of the Lockoffs as we usually travel with a group of 4.  However, as I type this from our 2BR unit at Ko Olina, being able to trade into fancy 1200 sq. ft. resorts as opposed to paying $200-300/night for 250 sq. ft. hotel rooms have been more than worth the buy in price.


----------



## hotcoffee (Mar 5, 2011)

buzzy said:


> Sorry I started the topic to those who became bored...I enjoyed reading all the answers....I was just having a curious moment and thought I would ask.



My "boring" comment was intended as a little "tongue-in-cheek".  This thread itself is fine. It doesn't deserve three pages, though.



buzzy said:


> As the OP of this topic, I hate to go off subject but in the long run since we have a family of 5, timesharing was a good fit for us as this world is made for families of 4, however as to whether or not it was a breakeven venture, I couldn't say until our kids are grown.



I see timesharing more as the promise of an exotic dream-come-true.  I think everyone posting in this forum likes to take vacations.  I also think we all would have been taking vacations even had we never purchased timeshares.  Timesharing accomplishes the goal of taking vacations.  The question is whether it is cost-effective and smart in the long run to tie oneself down to an ownership (versus renting) that might someday be difficult to fully take advantage of.



buzzy said:


> I think the only way to make it worth it is to whether or not you are able to get 2 for 1 by using our lockout but then again we are forced to pay for all the trimmings of the added vacation.  It is becoming a burden to choose a week that does not trample on the kids sports and school.  It was an issue we did not think of in the beginning.



Yep. Yep. Yep.


----------



## puckmanfl (Mar 5, 2011)

good evening...

mas

could you please pass along your impressions of Kauai Lagoons.  Heading there in a 3 bedroom OF 5/28... inquiring minds want to know, just real curious....

good ol puckman....

since it is off topic a pm will do nicely...

Still really miss Perry here... Love stuff like the atomic clock and discreet black helicopter ops...At the end of the day, only Perry could command a thread like this.  When good ol puck didn't post for a few weeks, it didn't remotely matter.... Love him or hate him ..you can't ignore him....He is entertaining and makes you interested in what comes next!!!  Highly entertaining.  Isn't that the fun of all this???


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 5, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> 
> mas
> 
> ...



When someone doesn't post for a couple weeks, we think they just got a temporary ban and would be back. No biggie. Perry however, has been gone from these parts for eight months. That is a ban worth discussing.

I am sure Perry misses us all here too . He has his own site and forum, though it lacks the critical mass and appears to be a pretty lonely place. Though it appears he still reads over in these parts very often and even discusses it on his site.


----------



## puckmanfl (Mar 6, 2011)

good morning...

no temporary ban for me...just was skiing and chilling for a bit....


----------



## saturn28 (Mar 6, 2011)

It seems Perry is not happy about people bringing up old topics in this thread such as Westgate. He has comented on this on his website.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 6, 2011)

saturn28 said:


> It seems Perry is not happy about people bringing up old topics in this thread such as Westgate. He has comented on this on his website.



He will get over it. Over time, these "where's Perry" threads will dicipate and Perry will no longer be mentioned.


----------



## Darwin (Mar 6, 2011)

I think everyone interested in ts should be allowed on TUG.  Excluding advertising and personal attacks.  I like reading opinions, may not agree, but that is OK.  It makes for interesting discussions.
Darwin
Spelling checked before posting.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 6, 2011)

*Understandable.*




saturn28 said:


> It seems Perry is not happy about people bringing up old topics in this thread such as Westgate.


Perry gave as good as he got.

I can imagine the irritation caused by being on the receiving end of various (perceived) slings & arrows without responding in kind. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## KarenP (Mar 7, 2011)

I enjoyed reading Perry's threads.  Part of the fun of the BBS is the entertainment value!  As for the "off-topic" posts, I have to say that timesharing turned already enjoyable family vacations into first-class family adventures that we would never have taken if not for timesharing.  Also, because we could get bigger units, we took extended family and friends on many trips and just generally had a ball.  I wouldn't trade our experiences for anything!


----------



## mclyne (Mar 7, 2011)

Well said. I totally agree!!!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 18, 2011)

buzzy said:


> I was following his postings a while back and didn't know if I missed his posting on the latest "Marriott" saga with Spinco.  Don't mean to stir the pot...just curious?





Actually Perry took off to run his own site a long time ago, but my question is where has Dave M. gone to (the Marriott Moderator)?   I haven't seen him post for a long time.

I do miss reading his opinions and expertise!



.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 19, 2011)

hotcoffee said:


> I also think we all would have been taking vacations even had we never purchased timeshares.  Timesharing accomplishes the goal of taking vacations.  The question is whether it is cost-effective and smart in the long run to tie oneself down to an ownership (versus renting) that might someday be difficult to fully take advantage of.



We are different in that we were not taking vacations for five years prior to owning a timeshare. Now we do 2 a year.  Both of us are self employed and don't get paid vacations, so we didn't vacation.  We realized how stupid this was and the prepaid unit forces us to schedule a respite from the madness.  Financially it was one of the more stupid things we've done; from a lifestyle decision it was one of the best.


----------



## Tacoma (Sep 23, 2011)

Just wanted to say that Perry's posts about why worldmark was such a great timeshare convinced me to buy worldmark.  I've had my account about a year now and although I know I'll never be as savy as Perry I must admit that I love worldmark on so many levels.  I keep saying it's the only timeshare a person really needs.  Except for the fixed weeks you keep returning to year after year.

Joan


----------



## chunkygal (Sep 25, 2011)

I joined these boards after the legendary Perry. He sounds like the type of person I wish was here. If everyone was like me the world would be a boring place (well except to me). Frankly I bore myself at times. On the disboards I like the 'Characters" sorry I missed him....where there is a void.

As to buying timeshares..we have had some fabulous family vacations all over the world. My kids would have a stroke if we ever stayed in a regualr hotel room. they woudl think something very drastic was going down. I have loved loved all our vacations.

And hey, timeshare salesman gotta eat,too!


----------



## GregT (Sep 25, 2011)

Tacoma said:


> Just wanted to say that Perry's posts about why worldmark was such a great timeshare convinced me to buy worldmark.  I've had my account about a year now and although I know I'll never be as savy as Perry I must admit that I love worldmark on so many levels.  I keep saying it's the only timeshare a person really needs.  Except for the fixed weeks you keep returning to year after year.
> 
> Joan



I learned a lot from reading Perry's historical posts.  I actually stumbled across them when I was new to timeshares, and then searched back reading everything he had posted (both on TUG and WMOwers).   I have learned a tremendous amount from Perry and continue to enjoy the interactions on his board.

I hope he comes back to TUG -- it would be better for all.....I keep hoping....!!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 26, 2011)

*With Waldo*

Where's Perry? With Waldo in irrelevant oblivion.   

Who cares, the guy was an arrogant, self-righteous  shill for Marriott. How's that Marriott DC working out for ya? Thank God for Marriott's ROFR, keeping those resale prices high (sarcasm).

Good riddance.  

-TJ


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2011)

Darwin said:


> I think everyone interested in ts should be allowed on TUG.  Excluding advertising and personal attacks.  I like reading opinions, may not agree, but that is OK.  It makes for interesting discussions.
> Darwin
> Spelling checked before posting.



Clarification - Perry has not been banned from TUG.  He still visits TUG - he chooses not to post.


----------



## Steve (Sep 26, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Clarification - Perry has not been banned from TUG.  He still visits TUG - he chooses not to post.



Actually, Perry has been banned from posting on the Marriott forum, and from posting about Marriott.  He is welcome to post on other forums and topics, but he has chosen not to.  

There were very good reasons for this partial ban, but I think it best not to get into a big new discussion about them.  It's best to let sleeping dogs rest, and I think this thread has about run its course.  As always, if anyone has concerns about moderating on the BBS, please email us privately.

Steve
TUG Moderator


----------

